# What's your favourite brand of undercoat rake? Especially for LCs



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

I tried searching for this through the search tool, but all I came across was "I use an undercoat rake" or "get a good undercoat rake". Which ones are the good ones? I've always only used pin brushes and slicker brushes (I'm not really interested in the furminator).

So those of you who use undercoats rakes - which brand is your favourite/most effective? Particularly for long stock coats.

Or if there's a thread that I've missed feel free to point me in the right direction


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just went to our local feed store, where we buy all of our dog supplies. I bought a mid price rake, it felt solid enough. I didn't want something flimsy. It works great, we take her out and give her a through brush out with it once a week...It 
looks like we've killed a rabbit afterwards.
This is a picture of her wet and unbrushed..just to show how long her coat is..


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have this one, and I love it: Amazon.com: Evolution W6110 Grooming Undercoat Rake with Rotating Teeth, Double Row: Pet Supplies


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have this one, and I love it: Amazon.com: Evolution W6110 Grooming Undercoat Rake with Rotating Teeth, Double Row: Pet Supplies


I don't have a LC but that is the rake I use as well, and the rescue I volunteer at uses that one as well.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

My 1st GSD was LC and I used similar with just a single row.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I have an Aussie and I think his coat is like a lc GSD. Is the 2 row brush better than the one row brush? I would be afraid it might get caught in his coat and pull a lot more than the 1 row brush, but I would think that the 2 row brush would be great for my short coated GSD.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

undercoat comb an a pin brush. i'm not a fan of the rake
or the furminator.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I have something that's like a strip of metal in a loop that has teeth on both sides, works well on Eko.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> I have something that's like a strip of metal in a loop that has teeth on both sides, works well on Eko.


I think those are called shedding blades? I'm not sure though, I've heard they're not very useful for removing undercoat. How do you find it?


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have this one, and I love it: Amazon.com: Evolution W6110 Grooming Undercoat Rake with Rotating Teeth, Double Row: Pet Supplies


This looks great, if other people are happy with it then I'll have to give it a go thanks


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Vagus said:


> I think those are called shedding blades? I'm not sure though, I've heard they're not very useful for removing undercoat. How do you find it?


Idk, my stepdad gave it to me, it works alright on Eko but he has a regular coat. It gets the shedding hair off and I use one of those brushes with a bunch of really really thin pins to get all the fluff out.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I purchased a "_JW Pet Company GripSoft Double Row Undercoat Rake_" from Amazon a few months ago. It's the best grooming utensil I've ever used. My last long coated dog, Kelly, died four years ago, however, I have no doubt that it would have also worked well on him or my other long coats at the Bridge. FWIW I also use pin brushes.
Amazon.com: JW Pet Company GripSoft Double Row Undercoat Rake Dog Brush: Pet Supplies


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'll tell you a secret... I'm a professional pet groomer and I don't use undercoat rakes. My favorite "brush" is a high-velocity force dryer, followed by a firm slicker brush, then a fine-toothed comb. If I encounter mats, I use this type of rake: 



 It will cut coat, so you have to be careful when using it, but many people want their pet's coat "thinned out" and so it is good for that. It will pull out a ton of hair!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sarah~ said:


> Idk, my stepdad gave it to me, it works alright on Eko but he has a regular coat. It gets the shedding hair off and I use one of those brushes with a bunch of really really thin pins to get all the fluff out.


A slicker brush?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Freestep said:


> I'll tell you a secret... I'm a professional pet groomer and I don't use undercoat rakes. My favorite "brush" is a high-velocity force dryer, followed by a firm slicker brush, then a fine-toothed comb. If I encounter mats, I use this type of rake: Amazon.com: Oster Professional Pet Grooming Undercoat Rake, 18 Teeth Wide, Coarse: Pet Supplies It will cut coat, so you have to be careful when using it, but many people want their pet's coat "thinned out" and so it is good for that. It will pull out a ton of hair!


We used a vacuum cleaner hose with great results too.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Freestep said:


> I'll tell you a secret... I'm a professional pet groomer and I don't use undercoat rakes. My favorite "brush" is a high-velocity force dryer, followed by a firm slicker brush, then a fine-toothed comb.


I am also a groomer and I 100% agree with this!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> A slicker brush?


Yeah that  works really well.


----------

